

Anonymous recursion in 6 lines of Javascript - arnemart
http://am.aurlien.net/post/2810658101/z-combinator

======
lhorie
Seems like a somewhat convoluted way of doing this:

    
    
      alert(function rec(i) {
        return i === 0 ? 1 : i * rec(i - 1);
      }(4));//24
      alert(typeof rec);//undefined

